# Heroic Dog Dies After Saving 7 People in Ecuador Earthquake Aftermath



## Administrator

*







*

*After days of digging for survivors in the aftermath of Ecuador’s 7.8-magnitude earthquake, search and rescue dog Dayko died of exhaustion.*

The Ibarra Fire Department recently lost their search and rescue dog, Dayko, when he died of exhaustion after searching for survivors and rescuing seven people in the wake of Ecuador’s earthquake, which hit just off the coast on April 16.

The four-year-old white Labrador’s post mortem determined that he died after suffering a heart attack and respiratory failure.

*Related: Former Rescue Ruger The Hero Dog Sends Poachers Packing*​ 
Dayko had worked in several areas including Ibarra and Pedernales, receiving national and international certifications. He saved the lives of seven people by finding them among the rubble.

The Ibarra Fire Department released this information on its Facebook page: ”This four-legged friend gave his life in the line of duty. Thank you Dayko for your heroic efforts in Pedernales and in various emergencies where you were present. You held high the name of the K9 unit.”

The earthquake has claimed the lived of at least 55 people and have injured more than 2,000. Ecuador’s president, Rafael Correa, said the cost of rebuilding what the earthquake destroyed could reach $3 billionl.

*Related: Pitbull Named Top “American Hero Dog”*​ 
Thank you, Dayko, for endlessly searching for those who were trapped and in dire need of help. Your bravery will not be forgotten. RIP, good dog.
If you’d like to make a donation to help with earthquake relief efforts in Ecuador, visit Red Cross’s donation site.

[Source: ITV]

~ Community Support


----------

